# Need some insurance help.



## Guest (Dec 13, 2001)

I am the person with out insurance. I have been doing lawn maintanence for about a year. I have been considering insurance. I do not know where to start. I am only doing this as a part time job, I doubt everyone that is preaching about insurance had it when they mowed there first lawn at the age of fourteen. I recently bought a 97 f-350 w/460. I would like to get a plow to make back the money I invested. But, of course, you have already heard my story. My biggest problem is not knowing about the type of insurance that I will need. I am looking at Fisher and Boss plows, Straight blade or V-plow. What is the better investment? Remember this is part time only!!!Having already read your responses, I realize i will need insurance before plowing, also before next season. 

IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME FIND ANSWERS TO MY QUESTIONS, IT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Sean - Welcome to PlowSite. Lots of information here for you. For insurance, you need two types. First - Commercial Vehicle with a Snow Plowing Rider will cover the vehicle and usually anything attached to it - spreader, back plow etc. Second, you will need General Liability. This covers completed operations - like someone falling in an area you have plowed. A lot of people want to get into snowplowing part time, then find the cost of insurance forces them to take on more than they had planned. Under General Liability, you may also find that there is Residential Only policies where you can only plow certain types of driveways. As far as type of plow, I personally use Fisher. I think those who use both would say both are good. Generally, the "V" is recommended as it will clear an open, flat area about 35% faster than a straight blade. For driveways, personally I don't think it would make that much difference but I'll probably get blasted for that one.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

What Mick said!!! Your best investment is insurance. Plows all do the same thing except that I like my Fisher. Watch tripping with shoes on as it dents the moldboard. Your good accounts will require proof of insurance and your biggest hassles won't care until they have a chance to blow up at you.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

What Mick said!!! Your best investment is insurance. Plows all do the same thing except that I like my Fisher. Watch tripping with shoes on as it dents the moldboard. Your good accounts will require proof of insurance and your biggest hassles won't care until they have a chance to blow up at you. By the way welcome to Plowsite.


----------

